# حسب الإنجيل هل الأصح دفن الميت داخل التابوت؟



## مسلم مهذب2 (8 أبريل 2009)

حسب الإنجيل هل الأصح دفن الميت داخل التابوت؟

اتمنى يكون توضيح وافى وكافى​


----------



## taten (8 أبريل 2009)

*مفيش حاجة فى الانجيل تقول المسيحى يدفن فى تابوت او لا ولا حتى فى القوانين الكنسية اللى قريتها فية حاجة عن الموضوع دة واظن ان من مميزات المسيحيى انها لم تشترط لا طريقة دفن معينة ولا زى معين يرتدية من يدخل فى المسيحية ولا غير هذا واعتقد ان كل هذة الامور تترك لعادات و تقاليد كل شعب 
الكنيسة القبطية لها طقوس معينة فى موضوع الدفن و التابوت و الملابس التى يتم تلبيسها للمتوفى و طريقة الصلوات وكل دة ممكن الزملاء يشروحة لك لكن اظن ان دة مش سؤالك*


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2009)

taten قال:


> *مفيش حاجة فى الانجيل تقول المسيحى يدفن فى تابوت او لا ولا حتى فى القوانين الكنسية اللى قريتها فية حاجة عن الموضوع دة واظن ان من مميزات المسيحيى انها لم تشترط لا طريقة دفن معينة ولا زى معين يرتدية من يدخل فى المسيحية ولا غير هذا واعتقد ان كل هذة الامور تترك لعادات و تقاليد كل شعب
> الكنيسة القبطية لها طقوس معينة فى موضوع الدفن و التابوت و الملابس التى يتم تلبيسها للمتوفى و طريقة الصلوات وكل دة ممكن الزملاء يشروحة لك لكن اظن ان دة مش سؤالك*



إيه ده فعلاً؟ انا أول مرة أعرف ان الكنيسة القبطية ليها طقوس في اللبس و كده...

باختصار يا مهذب2...

المسيحية لا يمكن ان تهتم بتفاصيل كهذه...و اي طقوس إن وجدت فهي تحمل معنى او رمز و ليس هذا الطقس مهماً في حد ذاته...

سؤالك غريب، و مش عارف هاتفرق في إيه حاجة زي دي!


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (9 أبريل 2009)

johnnie
taten
اول شىء مشكورين 
تانى انا لا ارى اجابه 
واضحه وكافيه لكم 
انتظر بقية الاخوه المسيحين 
لكى نعرف الجواب وشكرا​


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2009)

لا يوجد ذكر إن كان التابوت أصح أم لا..
طريقة الدفن متروكة للمكان و المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه الشخص, فلا وجود لفرق في الإنجيل..


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2009)

> لا يوجد ذكر إن كان التابوت أصح أم لا




التابوت عادة نتوارثها ولعدم اهانت الجسمان فى حملة ودفنه كما يقول البعض


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (10 أبريل 2009)

اجابات غير واضحه 
مش فاهم يعنى ميت 
يتوضع فى اى حاجه 
ولا فى تابوت 
ارجو توضيح


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

مش فارقة...

آدي الإجابة!
كل واحد يعمل اللي هو عايزه...

مش فاهم ايه أهمية موضوع زي ده...و المسيح عمره ما يهتم بحاجة زي دي...
فكرتني بآية:

"دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم"


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (10 أبريل 2009)

انا معاااك فى دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم"
بس ازاى مش فارقه ان كل واحد يعمل الى 
هو عايزه الميت ليس له اى نصيب فى الانجيل 
من مدفنه للمكان الذى سوف يوضع فيه


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

أقولها لنفسي و لإخوتي: دع *الموتى* يدفنون موتاهم


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

الإجابة تاني: مش فارقة...

كل شعب يعمل اللي هو شايفه اكرام للميت...


و الموتى جميعاً سيقومون


"أطلب إليكم الا تحزنوا مثل الآخرين، الذين ليس رجاء لهم"


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

المسيحية لا تعطي طقوس و شرائع تافهة...

لا تزعل مني، لكن واضح ان سؤالك سببه اهتمام الإسلام بأشياء تافهة و فارغة مثل اطلاق اللحية و طول الجلباب و وضع اليدين وقت الصلاة و تفاصيل الوضوء الغريبة و و ...


----------



## man4truth (10 أبريل 2009)

*اخى العزيز
كما قال الرب يسوع له المجد
دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم
وهو يقصد بذلك عدم الاهتمام بالتفاهات
يعنى نلبس ايه ونمشى ازاى ونحط الميت فى ايه ونغسله ازاى ونأكل ايه ونشرب ايه وندخل الحمام ازاى واللى يقول مش عارف ايه كام مره يتغفرله ما تقدم وما تأخر
دى كلها تفاهات (موتى) يهتم بها ايضاً الموتى عن الروحيات امثال المسلميين
متزعلشى منى
هو محمد موتكم عن الروحيات بالانتباه الى هذه التفاهات الأرضيه
شغل دماغكم بتفاهات لكى لا تنتبهوا الى كذبته الكبيره 
فأصبحتم موتى لأنكم لكم اذان ولا تسمعون واعين ولا تبصرون
تهتمون بالتفاهات واهملتم خلاصكم الأبدى بالاهتمام بالارضيات
هو الميت اللى مات خلاص ايه فايده انك تدفنه فى نعش ولا تحطه فى الأرض
يا حبيبى المهم ايمانه واعماله هو شخصيا 
هو مسئول عن نفسه
بس احنا بنتعامل مع الميت حسب العادات والتقاليد الموروثه
وما يتفق مع الاحترام والتكريم الأدمى
وربنا يهديك​*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (10 أبريل 2009)

اول شى اشكركم على ردودكم 
تانى شى هذا سؤال يخص 
الديانه المسحيه يجب عليكم 
عدم تدخل فى الدين الاسلامى 
لان الموضوع لان يتخل بيه 

الاخ man4truth قال احنا بنتعامل مع الميت حسب العادات والتقاليد الموروثه


ماهى العادات والتقاليد التى تتعاملو معها مع الميت؟​


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

ما هي التقاليد؟!

حسب انت بتوجه سؤالك للمصريين و لا للشوام و لا للمغاربة مثلاً...
كل شعب او جماعة و عاداتهم...دي حاجة مالهاش دعوة بالدين...متهيألي احنا في مصر بندفن في توابيت...
ماعرفش بقى تقاليد الباقيين ايه...


سؤالك كان عن المسيحية...
و المسيحية لم تهتم بتفاصيل تافهة كهذه...
انها حرية للانسان...مثلها مثل طريقة الأكل مثلاً...


----------



## fredyyy (10 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ماهى العادات والتقاليد التى تتعاملو معها مع الميت؟


 
*ُأوثِق ما قاله الإخوة عن تقاليد كل مجتمع *

*فلقد حنَّط يوسف أباه  في مصر وكملت أيام تحنيطه الأربعين كما كان يفعل الفراعنة كما بكوا سبعين يوماً *

*وهذه العوائد ليست من عادات الآباء إبراهيم وإسحق ولا يعقوب نفسه *

تكوين : 50
1 فَوَقَعَ يُوسُفُ عَلَى وَجْهِ ابِيهِ وَبَكَى عَلَيْهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ. 
2 *وَامَرَ يُوسُفُ* عَبِيدَهُ الاطِبَّاءَ انْ *يُحَنِّطُوا ابَاهُ*. فَحَنَّطَ الاطِبَّاءُ اسْرَائِيلَ. 
3 وَكَمِلَ لَهُ *ارْبَعُونَ* يَوْما لانَّهُ هَكَذَا تَكْمُلُ ايَّامُ الْمُحَنَّطِينَ. وَبَكَى عَلَيْهِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ *سَبْعِينَ* يَوْما. 
*****************************

*وعندما مات الملك آسا وضعوه على سرير مملوء أطياب وعملوا له حريقة *


أخبار الأيام الثاني 16 : 14 
فَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قُبُورِهِ الَّتِي *حَفَرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ* فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ *وَأَضْجَعُوهُ فِي سَرِيرٍ* كَانَ مَمْلُوّاً *أَطْيَاباً* وَأَصْنَافاً عَطِرَةً حَسَبَ صِنَاعَةِ الْعِطَارَةِ. وَأَحْرَقُوا لَهُ *حَرِيقَةً* عَظِيمَةً جِدّاً. 
 *****************************

*لكن أنظر ماذا قال الكتاب عن موت أجسادنا *

*الجسد الحرفي هو خيمة ليست للإقامة الدائمة *
*لكن يوجد لنا في السماء بناء من الله أبدي ... وهذا لا يفنى *

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 1 
لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ *خَيْمَتِنَا* الأَرْضِيُّ، فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ *بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ،* بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، *أَبَدِيٌّ*. 
*****************************

 
*فالكتاب لا يعول كثيرًا على الجسد الحرفي وماذا نفعل به *
*بل ُيرِّكز كثيرًا على الموت الأبدي* 
 
رومية 6 : 4 
*فَدُفِنَّا* مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ *لِلْمَوْتِ* حَتَّى كَمَا *أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ* مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ *هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ* نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ. 

رومية 14 : 8 
لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا *فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ* وَإِنْ مُتْنَا *فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ*. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا *فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ*. 

تيموثاوس الثانية 2 : 11 
صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا *قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَهُ* *فَسَنَحْيَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ*. 

كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 42  , 43
هَكَذَا أَيْضاً *قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ*: *يُزْرَعُ* فِي *فَسَادٍ* *وَيُقَامُ* فِي *عَدَمِ فَسَادٍ*. 
يُزْرَعُ جِسْماً حَيَوَانِيّاً *وَيُقَامُ جِسْماً رُوحَانِيّاً*. يُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ حَيَوَانِيٌّ وَيُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ رُوحَانِيٌّ. 



 
*أخيرًا *
*لا تهتم كيف ندفن *
*بل إهتم بكيفية الإقامة من الأموات بالمسيح 

*​*
*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (10 أبريل 2009)

يعنى كدااا من كلامكم 
لا يوجد فيه اكرام للميت 
وضحت


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> يعنى كدااا من كلامكم
> لا يوجد فيه اكرام للميت
> وضحت



يا إلهي...هل توقف عقلك أم ماذا؟

أكرم الميت حسب عادات شعبك...فيها ايه صعب يتفهم دي؟


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> يعنى كدااا من كلامكم  .... لا يوجد فيه اكرام للميت ... وضحت


 

*إننا نبكي على فراق أحبائنا ونشتاق أن نرى المسيح كما رأوه هم*

*لكننا نضع كل أمر في نصابه فهذا الجسد من تراب والى التراب يعود*

التكوين 3 : 19 
بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَاكُلُ خُبْزا حَتَّى تَعُودَ الَى الارْضِ الَّتِي اخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لانَّكَ *تُرَابٌ* *وَالَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ*». 


*إننا لا نستطيع أن ُنكرم الراقديم في الرب ( وليس الميت )*

*كما ُيكرمهم الرب أنظر الى لعازر عندما مات *

*لقد حملته الملائكة *

لوقا 16 
 22 *فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ* *وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ* إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. وَمَاتَ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضاً وَدُفِنَ 
25 فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. *وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى* وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ

مزمور 116 : 15 
*عَزِيزٌ* فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ *مَوْتُ أَتْقِيَائِهِ*. 

أشعياء : 57
1 ...  *وَرِجَالُ الإِحْسَانِ يُضَمُّونَ* وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْطِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مِنْ *وَجْهِ الشَّرِّ يُضَمُّ الصِّدِّيقُ. 
*2 يَدْخُلُ السَّلاَمَ. *يَسْتَرِيحُونَ فِي مَضَاجِعِهِمِ*. السَّالِكُ بِالاِسْتِقَامَةِ.


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> يعنى كدااا من كلامكم
> لا يوجد فيه اكرام للميت
> وضحت




أما أنك أنسان قليل فهم صحيح..
مع الأسف نضيع الوقت و المجهود في الرد على اسئلة امثالك..
إذا كنت أتيت لتفهم الجواب حسب ما تريد فلا تسأل مرة ثانية..


----------



## Strident (11 أبريل 2009)

أحاول ان أفهم لماذا لا يقدر صاحبنا هذا أن يفهم...
حياة العبودية التي يحيونها...عبودية في كل شيء من الملبس إلى طريقة الأكل إلى شروط اللبس إلى ...
كل خطوة و كل حركة لابد أن يكون فيها حكم، حتى لو مش فارقة...حتى دخول الخلاء...بالقدم اليمنى أم اليسرى...

لا يتخيلوا أبداً وجود الحرية، و أن الله يطلب القلب لا حركات بلا معنى...لا يتخيلوا أبداً أن الإنسان عنده مجال من الحرية يفعل فيه ما يراه صحيحاً، دون أن يكبس احد على نفسه بدون أي سبب...

هذا تفسيري


----------



## قمر النهار (11 أبريل 2009)

*ممكن ادخل فى الحوار بعد اذنكم 

بوجه كلامى للاخ الغالى المسلم المهذب

احنا عندنا كمسيحيين بنهتم بستر الميت واكرامة كانسان يعنى بدفنه

مش مهم اذا كان فى تابوت او فى الارض يعنى المصريين القدماء كانوا بيحنطوا الجثث الاول وبعديين يدفنوهم بطريقة معينه الهنود بيحرقوا الجثث انا قصدى ان دى عادات موروثة مش المهم طريقة الدفن لانه عبارة عن تراب وراجع للتراب فاى كان الوضع الدفن هو احترام لادمية الانسان وكيانه وستره لكن مش مهم الطريق اما بالنسبة

ان انت بتقول اننا بنحترمش الميت ازاى احنا لما بنحطه فى تابوت او صندوق بنحفظ كيانه وعشان لما نفتح القبر

مثلا ونحط ميت تانى حبايبه ميشفهوش وهو فى حالة مذرية احنا بنحترم ادمية الانسان لكن بنهتم اكتر بالروحانيات بحياتنا الابدية متحاولش توقف تفكيرك عند سؤال معين ومنتظر مننا اجابة معينه ده يبقى اسمه

انك مستنلنا اى غلطة او ان نقول انك بتلكك كل اخواتى اللى جاوبوا عليك شرحولك لكن انت مش مستعيب الامر

المسيح هنا كان قصده دع الموتى يدفنون مواتهم يعنى متهتمش بالامور الارضية اهتم بالحياة الروحانية لانه جه

وفدانا عشان نعيش ونحيا معه يبقى احنا نسيب كل ده ونفكر فى التراب اللى رايح احنا تراب لكن اروحنا هى اللى

هتعيش وده اللى احنا بنهتم بيه فمتحاولش تستفهم على حاجة مش محتاجة لو عايز تسأل اسأل عن الروحانيات

لكن الجسد سيبه يرجع لاصله

وشكرا ليك وشكرا لاخواتى اللى تعبوا فى الرد وتفهيمه متزعلوش ياجماعه لازم تعذروه لانه فكره محدود

ياريت نصليله عشان يستعيب الامر احنا ولاد المسيح والمسيح بيتكلم عن طريقنا مش لازم نزعل ولا نتعصب​*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (11 أبريل 2009)

قمر النهار شكرااا على التوضيح


johnnie شكرااا على تفسيرك 


My Rock اخى مش لازم العصبيه 
الزايده انى واجهت سؤال ومن حقى 
انى اعرف اجابه محده وشكر


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2:


> يعنى كدااا من كلامكم
> لا يوجد فيه اكرام للميت
> وضحت



*أكرام الميت يترك لعادات وقيم كل مجتمع 

صعبة ؟ 

هناك مجتمعات ترى أكرام الميت في تابوت خشبي , مجتمعات أخرى ترى أكرام الميت في حرق الجثه ونثر رمادها, مجتمعات أخرى ترى أكرام الميت في كفن ليتآكل في الارض.



والسؤال ما هي الافضلية لطريقه دفن على أخرى ؟ حسب رأيك ؟
وما هو المعيار والمقياس لذلك ؟ 

وما هو تعريف " أكرام الميت " أساساً ؟ 

يا ريت التوضيح 
*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (11 أبريل 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> مسلم مهذب2:
> 
> 
> *أكرام الميت يترك لعادات وقيم كل مجتمع
> ...





اختى العزيزه شكراااا على ردك 
تانى شىء والاهم ما هي الافضلية لطريقه دفن على أخرى ؟ حسب رأيك ؟
وما هو المعيار والمقياس لذلك ؟ حسب سؤالك هذه شريعه الذى انالا  اتكلم ولا  احدد 
فيها راى  لانها حسب الكتب التى نزلها الله لطريقة دفن الميت اتمنى تكون وصلت ليكى 


ماهو تعريف اكرام الميت نفس الاجابه لاننا نختلف فى  اكرام الميت من دين الاخر 
عندنا فى الدين الاسلامى عن مقوله للرسول الله اكرام الميت دفنه 



وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## fredyyy (11 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> عندنا .....اكرام الميت دفنه


 

*وهل يوجد من لا يدفن ميته *

*لكن كلامك ذكرني بإكرام المسيح لميت ... لكن بطريقة مُختلفة *

*لقد أكرم شاب *ميت* لأرملة ... لكن ليس بدفنه ... لكن بإحياءه *

لوقا : 7 
12 فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ إِذَا *مَيْتٌ مَحْمُولٌ* ابْنٌ وَحِيدٌ لأُمِّهِ وَهِيَ أَرْمَلَةٌ وَمَعَهَا جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. 
13 فَلَمَّا *رَآهَا الرَّبُّ تَحَنَّنَ* عَلَيْهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا: «*لاَ تَبْكِي*». 
14 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَلَمَسَ النَّعْشَ فَوَقَفَ الْحَامِلُونَ. فَقَالَ: «*أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ*». 
15 *فَجَلَسَ الْمَيْتُ* وَابْتَدَأَ *يَتَكَلَّمُ* فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ. 
16 فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ *وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ*

**************************************

*ورجل آخر إسمه لعازر *
*مات وُدفن وبقي في القبر 4 أيام *
*وقالت أخته للمسيح - قد أنتن - لكن المسيح لا تقف أمامه موانع أو ُمعوقات *

*لقد قالها المسيح بكل عظمة أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ*

*ونادى ( لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً ) فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ* 

*هذا هو إكرام المسيح لكل ميِّت بالذنوب والخطايا ... له عند المسيح حياة *

يوحنا : 11
21 فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا *لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي*. 
23 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ*». 
24 قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ *سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ* فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». 
25 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي *وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا *
26 وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟» 
27 قَالَتْ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. *أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ* الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ». 
34 وَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ وَضَعْتُمُوهُ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ». 
35 *بَكَى يَسُوعُ*. 
36 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «انْظُرُوا *كَيْفَ كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ*». 
37 وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ هَذَا الَّذِي *فَتَحَ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَمُوتُ*». 
39 *قَالَ يَسُوعُ*: «*ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ*». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: «*يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ أَنْتَنَ* لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ». 
40 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ *تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللَّهِ*». 
43 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «*لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً*» 
44 *فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ* وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ *بِأَقْمِطَةٍ* وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ *بِمِنْدِيلٍ*. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «*حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ*». 
45 *فَكَثِيرُونَ* مِنَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَنَظَرُوا مَا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ *آمَنُوا بِهِ*.


----------



## fouad78 (12 أبريل 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *وهل يوجد من لا يدفن ميته *
> 
> *لكن كلامك ذكرني بإكرام المسيح لميت ... لكن بطريقة مُختلفة *
> 
> ...



رائع جدا جدا إجابتك أخي fredyyy
بس يا ريت يفهم الأخ المسلم أن الإكرام الإلهي للميت لا يكون بالطقوس والتقاليد
فالطقوس والتقاليد هي معايير بشرية يستطيع أن يقوم فيها البشر
ولكن الإكرام الحقيقي  الذي يعطيه الله للميت هو الحياة الأبدية
يكفي إكراما لنا أن جعل الله من أجسادنا هياكل الروح القدس
وجعل لأرواحنا الحياة الأبدية معاه
ولا أظن يا أخي المسلم أنك قد شاهدت تقصير في تعامل المسيحيين مع موتاهم
ولكن إهتمامنا الحقيقي الذي هو إهتمام الله أولا وآخرا هو نوال الحياة الأبدية​


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> .....​
> 
> 
> بس يا ريت يفهم الأخ...... ​


 



*أخي فؤاد *

*أشكرك لتقديرك ... إن ما نكتبه من ردود ليس للرد على صاحب السؤال فقط *

*لكن لكل من يأتي بهم الرب من زوار للمنتدى وليسوا أعضاء *

*فهناك من يدخل المنتدى ولا يُريد أن يسجل فيه *

*لهؤلاء نحن نكتب ولنا أن نغتنم الفرصة*

*لتقديم ما لدينا من حق لفائدتهم*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (12 أبريل 2009)

ولا أظن يا أخي المسلم أنك قد شاهدت تقصير في تعامل المسيحيين مع موتاهم
ولكن إهتمامنا الحقيقي الذي هو إهتمام الله أولا وآخرا هو نوال الحياة الأبدية


اخى العظيم مشكور على ردك 
انا بالفعل لا أرى تقصير فى تعامل المسيحيين 
مع موتاهم ولكن سمعت ومن بعض زملاء لياااا مسيحيين 
انكم لا تهتموا بالميت وهذا السبب الرئيسى فى سؤال سؤالى 
وشكرااا لكم جمعياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
واشكر الاخ العزيز على القصه الذى ذكرهااا وهو    
(((((((( fredyyy)))))))))))


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2009)

للأسف الشائعات كثيرة...و كثيرون متعصبن و يكرهوننا...

و المسيحية مهمشة في بلادنا، في الإعلام و التعليم و غيره...

و لذلك لا تعلم عنها شيئاً، و لذلك لا تعرف عنا سوى ما يتيسر لك سماعه، و للأسف ملئ بالسموم المغرضة...

و أحييك أنك جئت لتسأل بنفسك...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (12 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس


----------



## Eva Maria (13 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2:
*



			وما هو المعيار والمقياس لذلك ؟ حسب سؤالك هذه شريعه الذى انالا اتكلم ولا احدد 
فيها راى لانها حسب الكتب التى نزلها الله لطريقة دفن الميت اتمنى تكون وصلت ليكى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم تفهم المقصود من السؤال !!!

الاسلام (كما يخيل لك ) والبوذية حددت طريقه الدفن, لكن ما الذي يجعل طريقة الدفن الاسلامية أفضل من تلك البوذيه ؟ 

المقصود أن عادات ثقافية للتكريم , والتي بالفعل لا تقدم ولا تؤخر, ولا ترفع ولا تدني من شأن الميت. ولهذا تترك هذه الطقوس وفقاً لعادات وتقاليد كل مجتمع وثقافه. 
فالشهيد الذي مات في ساحه معركه والذي لم يتم دفنه كما ( حسب الكتب ) , تعتبر جثته غير مكرمة حسب رأيك ؟ 




			عندنا فى الدين الاسلامى عن مقوله للرسول الله اكرام الميت دفنه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وعلى أي حال أطمئن, فلا رسولك ولا كتابك قد ذكر مقولة " أكرام الميت دفنه" ولو عرفت دينك جيداً لأدركت هذا .*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (14 أبريل 2009)

على فكره اختى العزيزه 
انا قد قمت لكى برد 
بي احاديث وايات قرانيه 
على كلامك ولكن كلامى 
وجع قلوب ناس فتحذف ردى


----------



## fredyyy (15 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> على فكره اختى العزيزه
> انا قد قمت لكى برد
> بي احاديث وايات قرانيه
> على كلامك ولكن كلامى
> .......... فتحذف ردى


 


*ُحذفت أحاديثك وآياتك *

*لأن قوانين القسم لا تسمح بذلك *

*هذا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط ... وليس لأي معتقدات أخرى *

*النظام حلو ومفيد *


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (15 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز انا وضحت لهاااااااا
كلامهاااا باحاديث وايات قراءنيه 
لكلامهااااااااا


----------



## fredyyy (15 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اخى العزيز انا وضحت لهاااااااا
> كلامهاااا باحاديث وايات قراءنيه
> لكلامهااااااااا


 

*أعتقد أن كلمة ( قوانين القسم لا تسمح بذلك )*

*مفروض تكون واضحة *

*رجاء الإلتزام *


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (16 أبريل 2009)

افهم من كلام حضرتك كدااا 
ان اى احد وجه لياااا سؤال 
لا اقوم برد عليه حسب القوانين 
اها شكرااااا


----------



## fredyyy (16 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> افهم من كلام حضرتك كدااا
> ان اى احد وجه لياااا سؤال
> لا اقوم برد عليه حسب القوانين
> اها شكرااااا


 


*الأسئلة موجهه للأخوة المسيحيين وهم المسؤلين عن الإجابة عليها *

*الضيوف لهم حق تقديم السؤال *

*وأهل البيت لهم وحدهم حق الإجابة*

*شكرًا لتفهمك الموضوع *


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2009)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> افهم من كلام حضرتك كدااا
> ان اى احد وجه لياااا سؤال
> لا اقوم برد عليه حسب القوانين
> اها شكرااااا


 
قرأت مشاركاتك ووجدت ان اسمك "مهذب" يليق بك فعلا يا اخي.
قوانين المنتدى التى تكلم عنها الأخ فريدي تتعلق فقط بقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحي.
ولكن لك كل الحق أن تضع أحاديثا وأيات قرآنية على كيفك لو أردت أن ترد وتشرح وجهة نظرك في منتدى الحوارات الإسلامية.

مثلا، كان لك الحق بأن تبدأ موضوعا جديدا في ذلك القسم بعنوان: "أكرام الميت في الإسلام" وتضغ الرابط للعضو الذى رديت عليه في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية... وساعتها يبدأ الحوار حول إكرام الميت في الإسلام في القسم الآخر.

المنتدى يا أخي لا يمنعك من إبداء ما تؤمن به إذا كان في القسم الخاص به.

سلام الرب ونعمته معك.


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (17 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> قرأت مشاركاتك ووجدت ان اسمك "مهذب" يليق بك فعلا يا اخي.
> قوانين المنتدى التى تكلم عنها الأخ فريدي تتعلق فقط بقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحي.
> ولكن لك كل الحق أن تضع أحاديثا وأيات قرآنية على كيفك لو أردت أن ترد وتشرح وجهة نظرك في منتدى الحوارات الإسلامية.
> 
> ...



[center]ثاكس على التوضيح الاكثر من رائع[/center]


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2009)

*تمت الأجابة *

*يغلق*


----------

